# Competition report - so pleased :)



## {97702} (18 November 2017)

Now nobody get excited lol, this was unaffiliated Prelim dressage at my nearest competition venue....  

Jensen and I went out for our first competition in a couple of months today - I nearly wimped out as it was a vile grey, cold, rainy day and the mud seemed to be knee deep wherever you went!  However it was an afternoon session (really odd, never done that before) so I had a leisurely day of bathing J, cleaning my tack, having some lunch and meandering back to the yard about 2.30pm

J has decided that loading is OK again (massive phew!) so we went off without incident, venue had drizzly persistent horrible rain with warm up outside and tests inside.  My trainer had instructed me to plan my warm-up so I had a few plans in my head - naturally the majority of these went out of my head as I went into 'OMG OMG it is a competition - panic!!!!' mode

We warmed up and J did his usual thing of 'shutting down' - luckily there were a few mad explosive types in the warm up  so he did find some 'forwards' in a rather wooden way.  Went in for the first test, I was SO pleased with the way it went - this is a horse who couldn't canter a 20m circle in the school in May, today we managed all canter movements with only one break in left canter (his weak rein)   Managed 64.42% so very chuffed with that

Second test was a long arena one, I really like those but my OH hasn't called one before.... started well, disaster halfway through when he got lost with his calling and all three of us got flustered and upset!  End result was 60.89% (yes, the judge was generous today!) and much better comments than I had expected

So overall, really pleased with his progress in little steps - I am so lucky to have a great trainer and a great YO to help me, but it is amazing to see how J is progressing.  As Olivia Towers Dressage says - Believe It's Possible.  So......Novice next year and Elementary the year after?


----------



## Ambers Echo (18 November 2017)

Lévrier;13673039 said:
			
		


			Now nobody get excited lol, this was unaffiliated Prelim dressage at my nearest competition venue....  


Click to expand...

Haha I ASPIRE to prelim dressage at my local venue. I've tried a few times and it is usually fairly disastrous. Well done. 64+% is FAB. Well done on the improvements in canter. (My horse tends to exit the arena at speed in canter......).


----------



## DabDab (18 November 2017)

Fantastic!! Really really well done on the improvements  

Losing the way in a dressage test....well...that is actually a personal expertise of mine, so don't you go trying to steal my niche


----------



## milliepops (19 November 2017)

Whooop whoop well done   

.. . Learn your tests next time and get OH  to video them   be great to look back on in the future as well as useful feedback now


----------



## Bernster (19 November 2017)

Awesome, well done.. shame about the sat nav but just one of those things.  Great scores!  Onwards upwards and a-longwards haha.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (19 November 2017)

Well done for getting back out there Lev! Shame about the directions on 2nd test, but am v pleased for you that things did go well in the big scheme of things


----------



## {97702} (19 November 2017)

Thank you everyone  weve been on a nice chilled hack in the sunshine this morning while I reflect on how I can learn dressage tests properly 

Next week its Prelim 7 and Prelim 13 - although I dont like 7 it is easy to remember, and 13 was our first test this week so fingers crossed I should do better!


----------



## LeannePip (19 November 2017)

Well done!  

Getting back on track and on to the next one!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 November 2017)

Well done.  Good luck next week.

I got lost even with a caller recently, what a muppet!!!


----------



## {97702} (20 November 2017)

Thanks LP and PF   I seem to be booking something in for every weekend now - fun fun fun


----------



## Reacher (21 November 2017)

Sorry for the late reply but well done! I have got lost in dressage tests before, and have given up trying to do 2 tests at same event after the time they swapped the order I was expecting them to run. I asked someone to call the test, it was blowing a gale, I couldn't hear, got lost and gave up! Good luck next time


----------

